# Bris River - Night Paddle/ Fish Thursday 8th March



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,

Anyone interested in hitting the walls around pinkemba?

I am looking to launch around 5.30 - 6pm


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

What sort of lighting do you need to be legal Phoenix?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

what do u catch up there
and how well does it fish


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Could be interested in that. Are you launching at the Pinkenba ramp?


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I only just found this, and would have loved to come with more notice. I have done this stretch several times, but only once at night.

I generally troll sx40's and other smaller lures only about 5 metres out from the wall, once past the cement works near the Pinkenba ramp. It is worth throwing SP's around the wharf as you pass it to get to the wall as some good bream hang around the pylons.Once past the wharves I head in toward the wall and parallel it and peddle all the way to the end of the sunken section which is under water at full tide. ( about 1.5 km )

My usual catches are bream,flathead, the odd cod, and occasionally tailor from trolling close to the wall. One day I am going to try parallel the wall further out where the depth is 3 -5 metres and troll some deeper diving lures, or dragging larger soft plastics trying for the squire that are found there.

I look forward to the report if you guy's go ahead. I recommend a minimum of a decent headlamp for lighting as some real dills get along there at times.

Hope this helps

Chris


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

There are a few holes in that area that hold some great fish - there are good sized snapper/squire to be had.

Lighting - I personally use a nav light, but do also carry a head-lamp.

Main species are flattys, bream, cat-fish, and snapper.

The fish can be pretty finkley at times so I will be taking a couple of different baits as well as HBs & SPs


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i dunno about you guys fishing these estuaries/bay at night,

too many bullies lurking around for my liking hehe


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I probably wont make it - just has a death in the family.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

My condolences Phoenix. It's never a nice time.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Phoenix,
Sorry to hear your news. We'll catch-up another time.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Is anyone still going?


----------

